

DBExplorer All-In-One Database Dev Tools on Mac OS X - dbappx
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dbexplorer/id938522300?l=zh&ls=1&mt=12

======
mtmail
That's weird. When you download the trail version
([http://www.dbappx.com/](http://www.dbappx.com/)) the about us dialog box
points to another company
([http://www.iosxtools.com](http://www.iosxtools.com)) who released the
software much earlier. Rip-off?

[https://twitter.com/iosxtools/status/520805785966637056/phot...](https://twitter.com/iosxtools/status/520805785966637056/photo/1)

~~~
dbappx
As more and more DB OSX App we development & release ，some user hope use
all－in－one database platform app instead of a single APP. if we submit dbappx
to appstore by iosxtools apple account，apple may reject it because app section
repeat.so we use other account release it temporary.

thanks your eye!

